# Thin vertical line on Magnavox LCD TV



## incivik (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi, I just got a Magnavox LCD TV that was a floor model at my local Target. When I turn it on, there is a thin solid line about 3 inches from the right of the TV that runs straight down. It goes away on its own after a while. I think the line happens usually when you switch from a smaller aspect ratio to full or wide screen. I researched this online and saw similar problems but it is usually a more pronounced or distorted thick "band", not a line. I mean I can live with it seeing that you get what you pay for, but I don't know if this is an indication that things will start going downhill quickly. I have posted some images, hopefully someone can help me identify this issue. Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi incivik and welcome to TSF :wave:

It's likely to be the screen itself is faulty, screens can't be mended only replaced. Is it still under warranty? - If so, return it for a replacement :wink:


----------



## incivik (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi, thanks for replying. I mean I can return it for money back since I just purchased it, but there is no replacement since this is a floor model. I figured it cannot be fixed (i'm ok with it as it is since it will go away after a while) but do you think it will continue to get worse? Thanks!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Yep, very likely, my 'ex-monitor' had a green column down the left-hand side, 1 pixel wide (That's when the manufacturer informed me it was the screen itself at fault - It stayed like that for a couple of months then it expanded to 2 pixels wide, then more columns appeared weeks later. 

I contacted the manufacturer (Hann) and they said they'd exchange for another monitor (same model), but I decided to get a new and better one instead.


----------



## incivik (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi, thanks for replying. I'm lucky enough to find another one without the same problem. Hopefully this one will last. Thanks again!


----------

